# Slight wobble in pulley on almost new HS928



## hank (Nov 25, 2013)

Purchased new in November. Has only 15-20 hours use. The wobble was discovered accidentally after I took machine in to dealer to have unusual sound checked out. That sound resembled marbles in a tin can when the auger was engaged at lower RPMs (as in clearing out any remaining snow after sweeping off the unit). The tech took off the belt cover and hosed everything out good. Must have been just ice and debris, as unit sounded fine afterwards.

However, with the belt cover off, engine running, and auger engaged there's a noticeable front-to-back wobble in the larger pulley at the bottom on the right side. Not sure what you call this. Would guess total movement to be one-eight inch or less. Clearly observable if you look for it. Doesn't seem to be damaging the belt any or causing any vibrations and the machine works great.

The tech offered two possibilities. Either I hit something with the machine and somehow bent the shaft that's attached to the pulley OR the shaft-pulley assembly had a bad off-center weld when it left the factory. Some paint scratches on the housing made him suspicious. I said it has hit nothing worse than an occasional small pebble from my gravel drive. At any rate, I've never had to replace the sheer pin - which is supposed to offer some protection. 

I asked about replacing the part. He doubts Honda would cover it. Says the pulley costs around $70 and there's several hours labor involved. He seems to think I'll have no problems with premature belt wear or otherwise and wants me just to continue to use the machine normally. Since the wobble was picked up inadvertently while we were checking out a seemingly unrelated issue, I'm inclined to think its fairly common and likely no great reason for concern. Anybody familiar with this issue on the HS928 or Honda's policies should I push to have the part changed out? Thanks


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Your dealer should make a call to Honda I think. I would worry about premature bearing wear if a large pulley was wobbling on a new machine. That might be a warranty issue. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I thing some wobble is common, however most of the ones I have seen are on pretty old machines.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

I find it very hard to believe that you could bend the impeller shaft by hitting something. It just doesn't make sense...sure you could bend stuff in the augers or trash the gear box, but twisting that particular shaft just doesn't make sense. I have the dealer see about fixing it under warranty.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

TomB985 said:


> I find it very hard to believe that you could bend the impeller shaft by hitting something. It just doesn't make sense...sure you could bend stuff in the augers or trash the gear box, but twisting that particular shaft just doesn't make sense. I have the dealer see about fixing it under warranty.


In theory the belt is pulling up on one side of the pulley only so it is pulling off center with I would imagine around 4.5" of leverage. (Assuming a 9 inch pulley.) I could see how the stress of a sudden stop or high load could bend something.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The warranty on all Honda power products covers repair/replacement for:

"_...any part that is proved to be defective in material or workmanship under normal use..._"

Typically, the tech or service manager will make the call. If it is on the borderline, they may get Honda's techline or district service manager to help. On the customer side, Honda's Customer Relations can take a closer look. Everything is a case-by-case basis. 

So if the dealer says it is not covered, you are welcome to speak with Honda's Customer Relations team to see what other options might help: 770-497-6400.


----------



## hank (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks. Before calling Honda I need to sort out whether a slight wobble's all that unusual or serious. Performance is excellent and the issue was uncovered only by chance.

The sole tech guy at the selling dealer thought it not serious. Suppose I could ask a Honda rep to take a look or could take it to another Honda repair facility for a second opinion.

Then there's the issue of do you want somebody tearing into a brand new machine that's otherwise working perfectly? Mention that because he said the front end would need to be pulled off to access the pulley/shaft.


----------



## andrewspearns (Nov 11, 2013)

Pulling front end off isn't a big deal, unbuttons and buttons back up pretty smoothly.

If you can grab the pulley or reach down through the chute and grab the impeller, give it a little tug. If there is bearing play it will move around a little, which would be a potential wobble source. The bearing should not have play in any direction.


----------



## hank (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes - I tugged on impeller from front before taking unit to dealer. No play. Tech did same from inside and found no play Thanks for the information.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

hank said:


> Then there's the issue of do you want somebody tearing into a brand new machine that's otherwise working perfectly? Mention that because he said the front end would need to be pulled off to access the pulley/shaft.


Of course you're gonna be sensitive about someone tearing into your new machine, but that's really nothing to worry about. Most fourth graders could remove and reinstall the auger housing without much difficulty. It's a simple affair that would be pretty tough to screw up. As long as they don't do THIS of course.


----------



## hank (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Spoke to Honda. They suggest I get a work order drawn up (was not done at the time) showing I took the unit in. Will do. Than, in the off-season, take unit back and have photos or other substantiation made for possible replacement of parts.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Honda machines are not cheap. When you spend twice what you have to on a snowblower you should be getting both quality and a top notch company standing behind that quality product. You are just midway through your first season of a three year warranty. 

Seriously.... shame on the dealer that told you Honda would not cover that repair. It would be near impossible for you to have bent that internal shaft. If you did hit something the shear pins should have protected the machine.

You DEFINITELY have a warranty repair item. Call Honda yourself. Let them know how unhappy you are that the dealer did not automatically fix the machine under warranty, and ask them to recommend another dealer close to you that could perform the warranty work and enjoy your future business.

You didn't spend $3,000 on a snowblower to live with a wobbly pulley.


----------

